# falsches password beim signieren von applet



## youssef (6. Jul 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Applet signieren . dafür habe ich ein  jar file  aus der Anwendungsklassen erstellt.
aber beim versuch den schlüssel zu erzeugen bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

E:\Tomcat 4.1\webapps\ROOT\applet_signiert>keytool -genkey
Geben Sie das Keystore-Passwort ein:  test
Keytool-Fehler: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was
 incorrect


was mache ich da falsch. soll ich ein default password eingeben ?

danke im voraus

youssef


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jul 2005)

Probier das mal aus:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083


----------



## youssef (13. Jul 2005)

hallo,
ich habe das Skript angepasst (java pfad, name des jar ...)und ausgeführt aber das funktioniert nicht. 
die jar datei habe vorher manuell erstellt.

die ausgabe:
= jarsign-Batch-Tool =
Dieses Tool hilft beim Erzeugen von signierten jar-Dateien

Schritt 1: jar-Dateien erzeugen
-------------------------------
Manifestdatei erzeugen...

Schritt 2: Schluessel generieren
--------------------------------
Der Befehl "keytool" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Schritt 3: Zertifikat erzeugen
------------------------------
Der Befehl "keytool" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Schritt 4: jar-Datei signieren
------------------------------
jarsigner erwartet hier nochmals dein Passwort.
Der Befehl "jarsigner" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Schritt 5: Zertifikat testen
----------------------------
Der Befehl "jarsigner" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .


und wenn ich den befehl "keytool -genkey" mit hand eingebe akzeptiert  er das aber nach den password eingabe kommt immer die folgende fehlermeldung:
Keytool-Fehler: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was
incorrect

woran kann diese Fehler liegen ?
ich bin für jeden Typ dankbar

youssef


----------



## Roar (13. Jul 2005)

du musst die umgebungsvariable PATH um D:\ein\Ordner\zuem\sdk\bin erweitern damit die programme gefunden werden können


----------



## youssef (14. Jul 2005)

danke ersmal für eure antworten.
ich habe meinem Problem gelöst.
nach langer suche in google habe ich rausgefunden dass ich die .keystore datei löschen muss. (das war die fehlerursache) .
für signieren habe ich das script nicht verwendet sondern habe einfach die Befehlen im dos Fenster eingegeben.

Gruss
Youssef


----------

